# Kleiner Home-Server braucht Hilfe



## BrainChecker (5. Oktober 2013)

Hi Community,

nach etwas längerer Abwesenheit hat mich mal wieder das Hardware-Fieber gepackt 
Vermutlich wäre es zwar langsam auch an der Zeit mit der Lernerei fürs Abi anzufangen, aber der Gedanke eines Servers lässt mich seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr los 

Folgendes sind die Hauptbeweggründe:

-Im Moment sichere ich meine Bilder, Whatsapp-Chats und diverse andere Daten vom Handy per Folder Sync in die Cloud (sowohl über Wifi, als auch über das Mobilnetz). Da Google Drive aber "nur" 15GB Speicher umsonst bietet und ich meine Daten sowieso lieber bei mir habe, würde ich das ganze zukünftig gerne mit einem FTP-Server lösen.

-Meine Mediensammlung nimmt langsam monströse Ausmaße an, dass sind einfach zu große Speichermengen um sie auf den Geräten selbst zu speichern. Zudem der Abgleich zwischen PC, Netbook und (zukünftig) Tablet nicht wirklich Spaß machen würde 

Soweit so gut. Der Server muss im Endeffekt immer nur eine, maximal zwei Aufgaben gleichzeitig bewältigen. Das natürlich das Streamen von Mediendateien über das Internet eine schnellere Leistung erfordern würde, oder das Decodieren von HD-Videos "on-the-fly" viel zu viel Rechenleistung benötigen würde ist mir klar, das ist aber auch gar nicht die Absicht. Das Teil soll mehr oder weniger nur als File-Server dienen.

Leider habe ich im Serverbereich gar keine Ahnung von der Materie, habe aber auch keine Angst mich  mit neuen Themen auseinanderzusetzen 
Meine Hauptfragen gehen eigentlich ersteinmal an die Hardware; Ich dachte an einen Atom-Dualcore ala D525 mit 4GB Ram und 2x2TB bzw. 2x4TB HDDs im Raid 1. Ist das hoffnungslos untertrieben? 
Eine weitere Frage betrifft die Software: Ich denke mal das mit Windows da nicht viel gehen wird, oder? 

Was den über das Internet erreichbaren FTP betrifft meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass man dann logischerweise einen Dienst benötigt der die IP-Aufrufe an deinen Anschluss weiterleitet....stimmt das so ungefähr 

Sorry für meine Unwissenheit


----------



## shadie (5. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn du wirklich so viele Daten hast warum sollten die 4 Platten dann übertrieben sein?

Wenn das gerät nur als Fileserver dienen soll + FTP rate ich dir wie zu den meisten die einen kleinen Server haben wollen zu folgendem:

HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 2GB RAM, 250GB (704941-421) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn ein FTP Server rauf soll würde ich 4GB Arbeitsspeicher einbauen.

Betriebssystem:
Microsoft: Windows Home Server 2011 64Bit SB/OEM (deutsch) (PC) (CCQ-00130) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder Openmediavault, die Oberfläche sieht aus wie ein NAS OS, ist sehr simpel und kann auch FTP, zudem ists kostenlos

Da dann 4 Platten rein und du hast einen schicken Server.
Geringer Stromverbrauch und günstiger kommst du bei einem Selbstbau auch nicht


----------



## BrainChecker (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke...schaut nach einem sympatischen kleinen Kerlchen aus 

Werde mich mal ein wenig informieren, sieht aber wirklich nach einer günstigen Lösung aus, auch wenn das rumbasteln damit wegfällt


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte den HP Microserver selber und war begeistert 
Ich würd aber die Variante mit 4GB und ohne die Festplatte nehmen.
HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 4GB RAM (708245-425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## shadie (5. Oktober 2013)

Ja aber wenn man sich überlegt was man für ein kleines 1155er system hinblättert ist der HP echt top.

Habe Ihn auch bei mir mit Openmediavault als kleinen Backuprechner im Einsatz.
Konnte mich noch nie beschweren.

Wie gesagt wenn du WHS 2011 nutzen willst würde ich eben noch RAM nachrüsten dann hast du was zu basteln  und Lüfter sollte auch getauscht werden.
Hier mal was zum einlesen:

[Sammelthread] HP ProLiant N36L/N40L/N54L Microserver


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd FreeNAS installieren.
Das läuft auf einem USB Stick der intern angesteckt werden kann.

Der originale 120er Lüfter ist unhörbar und braucht nicht getauscht zu werden.
Das Netzteil war bei mir ebenfalls nicht zu hören.
Vom passiven Netzteil würd ich abraten, da passen die Schraubenlöcher nicht mehr.


----------



## keinnick (5. Oktober 2013)

BrainChecker schrieb:


> Was den über das Internet erreichbaren FTP betrifft meine ich mal gelesen zu haben, dass man dann logischerweise einen Dienst benötigt der die IP-Aufrufe an deinen Anschluss weiterleitet....stimmt das so ungefähr



Ja, das stimmt. Da sich Deine IP im Normalfall bei jedem Verbindungs(neu)aufbau ändert, benötigst Du so etwas wie DynDNS bzw. eine Alternative: DynDNS-Alternativen kostenlos nutzen - Feste Adresse fürs Heimnetz - Online - PC-WELT


----------



## BrainChecker (5. Oktober 2013)

@keinnick: Danke, genau das habe ich gesucht 

Die 4GB Variante habe ich mir auch angeschaut, weil mir 2GB RAM natürlich zu knapp werden würden.
Allerdings ist das dann doch die Version mit optischem Laufwerk, oder? Das brauche ich eigentlich auf keinen Fall (zudem ich noch eines herumliegen habe).
Ist es dann nicht sinnvoller, wenn ich die 2GB Version mit der internen 250GB HDD nehme, die als OS-Platte verwende und noch folgenden RAM-Riegel reinbaue:
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 2 GB ECC DDR3-1333, Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Abductee (5. Oktober 2013)

Da gibts kein optisches Laufwerk.

Die mitgelieferte HDD willst du nicht haben, das ist ein 7200rpm Modell.
Beim einschalten dachte ich ein Hubschrauber startet.


----------



## BrainChecker (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann hat mich Cyberport wohl verwirrt 
HP ProLiant N54L MicroServer - Turion II Neo 2.2GHz 4GB/0GB DVD-RW

Und als Systemplatte dann einfach noch eine dritte HDD kaufen? Oder wirklich FreeNAS auf nem USB-Stick 
Wobei ich ehrlicherweise schon eher zu MS Home Server tendiere...vermutlich aber nur Faulheit 

Wenn die 7200er Platte aber nur wegen den Geräuschen nervt ist mir das ziemlich egal...das Teil kommt sowieso in einen Abstellraum


----------



## shadie (5. Oktober 2013)

Der Originale Arbeitsspeicher ist recht teuer wenn man ihn mit 2gb nachkauft.
Schau dir in dem Link den ich gepostet hatte mal nach, dort sind alle Arbeitsspeicher aufgelistet die funktionieren.

Ich würde auch die variante mit 2gb + festplatte kaufen da bekommst du mehr fürs geld.

Wenn du wirklich nur FTP machen willst schaue dir Freenas und Openmediavault an, kostet nix und für das was du machen willst reicht es alle male.
Wenn du aber etwas mehr sachen später machen willst hole dir gleich whs 2011  

Wenn er eh in die Abstellkammer kommt brauchst du auch nix zu modden, das ist gut.


----------

